# Hashimotos with "normal" thyroid levels?



## llizmorrison (May 14, 2017)

Hi all,

I've found this forum looking for help as it has been difficult for me to determine if I do in fact have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. I've had trouble getting a doctor (aside from a naturopath) to take my concerns seriously; I am located in Canada.

I've had my blood taken and received the following results in the "normal range" despite continued symptoms of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis.

T3 Free 4.9 [3.5 - 5.9 pmol/L]
TSH 3.02 [0.35-4.30 mlU/L]
T4 Free 11.6 [9.0 - 19.0 pmol/L]

Has anyone had similar blood results in normal range despite continued Hashimoto's symptoms?

What are suggested next steps for me? Continue on natural supplements prescribed by naturopath (described below)

Can I still have Hashimoto's despite normal thyroid blood results?

I've also included some of my history and symptoms below.

When I was 16 I got mono and my life hasn't been the same since. I am now 26 (5"3 around 140lbs) and have been dealing with the following symptoms the last 10 years:
- Extreme fatigue (wake up feeling exhausted after 8-10hours sleep)
- Body aches (it regularly feels like I've got shin splints) 
- Hives accompanied with body swelling
- Regular sinus infections 
- Dairy and gluten sensitivities 
- My gall bladder was removed last year when I was 25 
- Dry eyes (constantly bloodshot)
- Always cold (I always have more layers on than others) 
- Always have a sore throat especially when I feel really run down
- Hair loss I lose so much each time I shampoo and throughout the day as well
- I have trouble keeping weight off I am a chronic weight cycler

I've seen a number of doctors over the years with them telling me I was fine or treating the symptoms (prednisone for the hives, taking my gall bladder out etc.).

I decided to go see a naturopath who has diagnosed me with Hashimoto's thyroiditis. I've been taking some natural supplements including selenium and others she has prescribed to help my thyroid (supplements with zinc and other vitamins).

These supplements (8-12 pills per day) have helped but not gotten rid of all my symptoms. Also it has been expensive for me to pay out of pocket for these pills (~$100/month).

I've recently gone to a clinic and the doctor ordered a number of thyroid blood tests at my request (yay!) as I had only had my TSH taken in the past. The first doctor who had listened long enough to order the tests. My hope was the results would show I needed some type of thyroid medication which would be covered under my healthcare and that would work better than the natural pills from the naturopath.

My results have come back in the normal range (as shown above) so the doctor has stated that I do not require medication. This was so hard to hear as the symptoms listed above have been really impacting my quality of life.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Does your TSH typically run around 3?

How many times have you had the free thyroid labs run?

Is what you posted before or after you began selenium?

What other medications or supplements do you regularly take l?


----------



## llizmorrison (May 14, 2017)

Thanks for replying Lovlkn!

I've only had my TSH tested once before and it was around 3 then as well. My naturopath at the time had said she would typically like to see it below 2.

This was the first time I've had my free thyroid labs run. In my province they only test free thyroid levels if the TSH is out of the normal range. So this was the first time I've had it run as I finally found a doctor that would request these to be run regardless of TSH levels.

I had been taking the selenium regularly for about 8 months. However I had not taken it for the 3-5 days leading up to the bloodwork as I had been sick and not able to take medications.

In addition to the selenium my naturopath had me taking vitamin A, "Ortho Adapt" (by AOR) and Caprylic Acid Plus (by new roots). I had also been taking these supplements regularly for about 8 months aside from the 3-5 days before the bloodwork.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide me!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It would have been nice to see your thyroid labs, specifically your FT-4 and FT-3 prior to adding anything to your system. Stopping 5 days prior to labs does not give a good picture.

It appears your current doctor is trying to address your adrenal glands. - are you positive that doctor did not run any Free T-4 or free T-3 tests prior to treating/ Have you had antibodies testing to include TPO and Thyroglobulin antibodies?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

To me it looks like your TSH is a smidge too high and your Free T4 could stand to be higher. Would you doctor be open to trying a small dose of Synthroid or another T4 med? Your Free T3 is okay and it appears you are a good converter of T4 to T3, so small trial dose of a T4 med might help alleviate your symptoms.


----------



## llizmorrison (May 14, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> It would have been nice to see your thyroid labs, specifically your FT-4 and FT-3 prior to adding anything to your system. Stopping 5 days prior to labs does not give a good picture.
> 
> It appears your current doctor is trying to address your adrenal glands. - are you positive that doctor did not run any Free T-4 or free T-3 tests prior to treating/ Have you had antibodies testing to include TPO and Thyroglobulin antibodies?


I agree Lovlkn. I have tried for a number of years to find a doctor who would order these labs for me. My naturopath does not have the ability for me to have my blood taken - the results I am able to provide them are at the mercy of what the GP requests. The naturopath has consequently prescribed me the supplements based solely on my symptoms and our discussions.

The results included above are from the first GP I have found that would test my T3 and T4 Levels specifically without the TSH being outside the "normal range". The GP informed me that based on my results above "someone" being my naturopath has lied to me about me having these thyroid issues.

I have not had either of my TPO or Thyroglobulin antibodies tested.


----------



## llizmorrison (May 14, 2017)

jenny v said:


> To me it looks like your TSH is a smidge too high and your Free T4 could stand to be higher. Would you doctor be open to trying a small dose of Synthroid or another T4 med? Your Free T3 is okay and it appears you are a good converter of T4 to T3, so small trial dose of a T4 med might help alleviate your symptoms.


Thank you for replying Jenny. My naturopath has also stated that she would prefer my TSH levels to be below 2. The doctor who ordered my blood work is not my personal doctor he is from a walk in clinic. He does not believe that there is a problem with my results and stated that I do not need medication.

I could try to seek out another doctor from another clinic as I currently do not have a family doctor (large waitlists in my area for doctors). I am missing the constant follow and knowledge of history as I end up always seeing a new doctor and having to explain all of my symptoms within the 5-10 mins the have.

Hopefully I will be able to find someone who will listen (although I have been unsuccessful the last number of years). I have at least taken a copy of my blood results which can be shown to other doctors.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Liz,

If you are in the US.... and it is an expense, there are states where you are allowed to order this lab work yourself. (NY does not allow it, but CT does and is driving distance).

E.g.

https://www.healthonelabs.com/

But you can shop around and see if there are deals out there. One thing to note is to read the lab description carefully. Their thyroid panel does not include FT4. That's in their Thyroid Plus ($79)... They have other tests for antibodies as well, but as far as I know it all has to be out of pocket.

https://www.healthonelabs.com


----------

